# Need image and question on MFS Tools



## braser (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello friends:

Was wondering if anyone had InstantCake or image file for SVR-2000 and TCD5400080? Please send via PM.

Also, for those of you savvy using MFS Tools, when I run my CD, I seem to get error messages with: 'xmod: failed to exec. /sbin/modprobe -s -k nls-iso8859-1, errno=2' this message is received when I make attempts to mfsrestore command.

Also, another dumb question, do I use the '/mnt/backup.bak' filename if the image file name is, let's say, 'SDHD400_511B.BAK' or do I use '/mnt/SDHD400_511B.BAK' instead?

Sorry, I'm not a linux person, but I know some UNIX and DOS.

Thank you in advance for answering my questions.

Chris


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Instantcake is available for download from ptvupgrade.com (one of the forum advertisers). The cost is about $20. Make sure you get the correct version for your model TiVo.

I assume that you already have a backup that you want to restore. Did you mount the drive where the backup is stored before trying to access it with mfsrestore? Assuming the backup is on your primary master, you would need to use the following:

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt

You use the file name of the backup file in the mfsrestore command. Do not use /mnt/backup.bak unless that is the name of the backup file.


----------



## braser (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, I do have a backup image of my Tivo. I own 3 now, and my question pertains to my Toshiba SD-H400 Tivo to which I am using the MFS Tools CD to restore the backup. My IDE cables are as follows:

Primary Master: Win XP (NTFS only; no FAT/FAT32 partition - Do I need it? If so, what size do I need to make it as? Should partition be in front or after NTFS partition?)
Primary Slave: Maxtor Falcon Tivo Hard Drive - 80GB
Secondary Master: DVD+RW drive
Secondary Slave: DVD+RW drive

Jumper settings on the C: Win XP drive are set 'Master w/Slave', Maxtor HD is set to 'Slave'.

CD loads MFSTools fine and gets me to the '#' prompt. As WeakNees Interactive Tivo Upgrade Instructions (similar to Hinsdale instruction), I mount drive first with command: 'mount /dev/hda1 /mnt' and it doesn't say successful or anything. Is this because I don't have a FAT partition? Do I need to put the backup image on the FAT partition? This could be my problem, but need an experienced person to walk me through it because the Hinsdale and WeakNees instructions are clear, but I'm trying to follow step by step and having some other technical problems. Maybe someone can be so kind to give me some hints or 'baby steps'... Sorry, I'm kind of a 'newbie' when it comes to this; yet I consider myself an IT guy so I would like to think I have 'some' technical knowledge yet I'm far from a programmer.

Thank you for your help. I humbly bow down to each of you who possess this knowledge! 

Chris


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Which CD are you using? The Weaknees or ptvupgrade CDs are the best ones to use. You also need to use the LBA48 version of the CD if you want to use more than 137GB.

You do not need a FAT partition. Linux will mount the NTFS partition, but it can only read NTFS. If you wanted to make a backup of your drive, you would need a FAT32 partition that Linux can write to. Does your drive have multiple partitions? If so, you will need to mount the correct partition. It could be hda2, hda3, etc.

If you provide the mfsrestore command, that may help to discover the problem.

The drive on the primary slave is the new drive that you are trying to build. Is that correct?


----------



## goofeyfoot (Nov 17, 2005)

I have an SVR 2000 image if it turns out you still need it.


----------



## braser (Jul 24, 2006)

I am using the Weaknees Linux CD that is found here in the forums from a good member. I don't think I need to have a backup and also the LBA48 as I just want the basic amount of 80HRs on the 80GB drive. I just want to successfully do it because at this point, I'm taking the baby steps here. I will do as you advise and let you know what happens. Thanks, wscannell.

Goofeyfoot, I can use a copy of the SVR-2000 image if you can send it to me via PM, that would be great, my friend.

Thank you both.

Chris


----------

